# Any one use one?? Husqvarna Filing Kit for .325" Pitch Chainsaw Chain



## HDRock (Mar 2, 2013)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=HVA 505 69 81 94


----------



## Boog (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry HDRock, never saw one of those before.  I recognize the blue tool though, as the object several folks said they used to clean bars with back on that thread .................. check that thread out and PM the folks who posted pictures of it.


----------



## KaptJaq (Mar 2, 2013)

I have the same Husky kit for  3/8 chain. Dealer threw it in the bag when Santa picked up my saw. Sharpens well. The depth gauge has two settings, one for soft wood, the other for hard. The orange handle is not the best at holding the file.  I use a spare wooden handle I had. The only thing I'll say is that it took a while to get used to lining it up on the chain.  After some practice it does a nice field touch-up or a decent shop sharpening.

KaptJaq


----------



## peakbagger (Mar 3, 2013)

I use one for filing the hooks but have never figured out how to use it for depth gages. The instructions on the packaging are very limited and the local dealer doesnt have a clue. I do like it for doing the hooks


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Mar 3, 2013)

I use mine with great results!
I got the same type thing for my stihl chain!


----------



## fox9988 (Mar 3, 2013)

I have one that I haven't used much yet. The notches in the roller are very tight at first, I had to tap the roller down on the chain to get it fully seated, then wiggle it off. It is loosening up now and I think in time it will be fine. There is no guide to keep the angle correct, I just eyeball the witness marks on the chain. I have Oregon file guides in 5/32 and 7/32 that I much prefer-faster and an angle guide.


----------



## KaptJaq (Mar 3, 2013)

peakbagger said:


> I use one for filing the hooks but have never figured out how to use it for depth gages.


 
Below is a picture of the gauge on the bar to file the depth guides. Choose the slot that is appropriate for the type wood you will be cutting, "hard" or "soft". The "soft" slot makes a deeper cut. Make sure the depth guide tooth is fully in the narrow part of the gauge as pictured below. Once the gauge is in place use the flat file that is included in the kit to file down the depth guide tooth to be flush with the top of the gauge. Don't file too hard or you will cut away at the gauge.

KaptJaq



(Click image for larger view)


----------



## HDRock (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, like fox I have Oregon file guides in 5/32 and 7/32 , so I may just get the same type 3/16 for these new chains I got, cuz I'm use to that type.
I was wondering if the Husky type were maybe easier, better, or more accurate


----------



## Bret Chase (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got the 3/8" kit.... works for me, and once you get used to it.... you can sharpen a chain quite quickly


----------



## drumbum (Mar 6, 2013)

Best out there.


----------



## BobUrban (Mar 6, 2013)

take the depth guage off and hit the raker then use the guage to check the depth or you will tear up the tool.


----------



## Halligan (Mar 6, 2013)

I use one for my chains.


----------

